# really sick betta? black spots, swim bladder



## grapenutloli (Jun 30, 2010)

So, sad thing, my mom decided to get rid of our entire tank of fish and I managed to smuggle Benny the betta into my dorm room. 
I kept in in a sad little tupperware bowl (1 gal) until friday (so about 5 days in the glad) when my 5 gallon tank for him came in the mail. 

But he's not doing so well. We had rasboras that nipped his fins and those are growing back nicely, but he promptly got swim bladder and became super lethargic. I'm sure it's do to poor water quality because he hadn't been eating unless he swallowed some gravel.

So now in his new tank, I noticed some black spots/lines appearing all over his body, at the edge of his scales. Just now, I found a really long one across his abdomen about the size of this "I." I don't know if he has dropsy because he's got very slightly raised scales, barely discernible, but no bloating anywhere. He seems much more active in his new tank and has begun eating again.

I've treated him with "tetra lifeguard" and salt dips but the black spots seem to be getting worse. His water conditioner is "tetra aquasafe" and I've also recently added "fish protector."

What can I do? "Jungle fungus eliminator" seems to work well, but they only had "tetra lifeguard" at the petco I went to. Help Benny, please?


----------

